
“Ok Google, play music on Spotify” stopped working - alepacheco
For years that command worked fine, it would play some of your Spotify songs. Since a few days ago it now trigger a 30 second voice instruction on how to use Google Home for music.<p>From now on, you need to specifically choose a song to play.
======
muzani
It works just fine for me, but it's for my car, and I'm not in a country where
Google Home is common.

------
cvolzer3
Just tried it on mine and I'm experiencing the same. Don't know that it will
bother me much though.

